# Key Largo



## vharrison2

NOW HIRING: Forman Climber/bucket truck operator with CDl, need 2 also need a good groundsman. We trim mainly palms in the summer. If you know of anyone looking to relocate, pay is based on experience. We work all year long 40 hours a week, with a week paid vacation. Also, have additional 5 paid days off for holidays. Annual bonus based on time with company during any given year. Islamorada is the Fishing Capital of the World and is only minutes from our yard. Come on down


----------



## DDM

Very Tempting! Wow I'd Love to live in the Keys Again!


----------



## vharrison2

Go for it! This is a unique opportunity as we are restaffing the entire crew, so a climber could bring his groundsman and already be confident in his staff. We like to run a 4 man crew, 2 cutters and 2 groundsmen.


----------



## DDM

vharrison2 said:


> Go for it! This is a unique opportunity as we are restaffing the entire crew, so a climber could bring his groundsman and already be confident in his staff. We like to run a 4 man crew, 2 cutters and 2 groundsmen.



How about Equipment?


----------



## vharrison2

DDM said:


> How about Equipment?


We have top of the line...anything the guys want they get. Occasionally I will hand them a Bailey's or Sherrill Catalog and say what do you need. They did not find anything in the Kick A$$ Sale from Bailey's, but they looked. New saw...you got it anything at all for safety


----------



## vharrison2

vharrison2 said:


> We have top of the line...anything the guys want they get. Occasionally I will hand them a Bailey's or Sherrill Catalog and say what do you need. They did not find anything in the Kick A$$ Sale from Bailey's, but they looked. New saw...you got it anything at all for safety


It just occured to me that you are probably wondering about trucks and chippers. We have 3 Internationals with 55-60 Altec booms, 3 Bandit chippers one 280 hd that is a 2004, another 280 and an 1890. Use mostly Stihl saws, the guys like the 02oo for palms and I am not sure what others we have, but they are Real proud of them. ur ur ur and all that


----------



## Jed1899

whats the rate down there?


----------



## vharrison2

Tell Me What You Need


----------



## Jed1899

Need a contact. [email protected] is my email.You fly me out?Wiggle room.I need wiggle room.Can I work for 5 weeks then home for 7-10 days?Please advise...Jed.


----------



## DDM

vharrison2 said:


> Tell Me What You Need



As much as possible. What would that be?


----------



## Jed1899

lol...i like how DDM thinks.I worked in Hardeeville SC clearing for hi-tension line,about 1995.You got some big rattlers down there!...J.


----------



## vharrison2

Super Moderator, we don't have many rattlers here, come on down. You can use the moderater pay to supplement your income and it won't interfere with the no-compete rule!


----------



## vharrison2

DDM said:


> As much as possible. What would that be?


What would it take for you to relocate?


----------



## DDM

vharrison2 said:


> What would it take for you to relocate?



Hmmmm Considering I own a Business here and have 9 trucks and several other pieces of equipment I'd have to say That proposition would be very exprensive.


----------



## vharrison2

wOW, Are they all doing tree work? We have 11 trucks but we do landscaping and maintenance as well. Tree work is the bulk of our buisness but all three compliment eachother. Well, if you get down this way, stop in.


----------



## Jim1NZ

Hey vharrison2, i was checking out my work options. Im from New Zealand and am completing a 3 year diploma in arboriculture. I have all my own climbing gear, and a good couple of years experience. Im not interested in working out of a bucket truck, just climbing. 
So what can you tell me? What kind of work do you get? Pay etc.
Cheers James


----------



## vharrison2

I emailed you


----------



## Jim1NZ

sweet cheers for that, i appreciate it mate
lata jim.


----------



## coydog

what is the cost of living in the keys? I'm an experienced foreman/climber/ISA certified arborist in the pacific northwest. pretty happy here generally speaking but would always consider relocating for the right opportunity (I'm not a bad salesman either) what kind of salary does it take to make a living in your neck of the woods? what kind of opportunities for growth exist within your company? what benefits do you offer? feel free to PM or e-mail me.
thanks,
Joe


----------



## vharrison2

I emailed you


----------



## vharrison2

Postion has been filled


----------



## tophopper

So...who'd ya get?


----------



## vharrison2

A fellow I have been hearing about for a year and a half. His brother came into the office twice and told us about his brother...well,his brother finally came down here and plans to stay a while. We will see. I am hopeful though. He has been climbing for 10-12 years. Thanks for asking!


----------

